# HobbyTown VA Beach Racing



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

We are in the process of adding to our race schedule. Another night of the week for practice, maybe racing. Just to simplify our prices for racing........$10 for the first entry, $5 for any additional. No transponder rental required. We will be making some changes for the better also. Come on out and see us, Registration opens at 10 a.m., closes at 12 p.m. on Saturdays and we start racing around 12:30 p.m. You can always call ahead if you are running late and register, just call 464-4140 and give the HobbyTown associate your Transponder number (if you have one) Class or Classes you want to run, and Frequencies. See you on Saturday.

Sean:thumbsup:


----------



## tekrsq (Feb 28, 1999)

Is this nitro or electric? You guys running any nitro this summer? Where you guys at in the beach?


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Team....This is for the indoor track we opened a few weeks ago. It is only for electric. We will run outdoor at our Newport News, VA store as soon as the weather gets a little warmer. I will post all that info when the weather breaks. The indoor track is located in Virginia Beach on Va Beach BLVD. Between Independence and Rosemont road, the shopping center is called Loahmanns Plaza, there is an AppleBees right in front of our store. Come on out! Thanks for the questions.


----------



## tekrsq (Feb 28, 1999)

I know exactly where that is...Damn shame I don't have anything electric. I guess I'll have to wait until nitro season opens up.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Sorry to hear that, come on out anyway and see some good racing if you like. If not, we look forward to seeing you this spring.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

GREAT TURNOUT TODAY, sorry I wasnt very attenative today, other job has me working all night, looking at about a 24 hour day right now. Got up at 8 Sat. morning and wont get any sleep until 8 Sun. morning. 

The IFMAR starts really looked good today, thanks to all of you for coming out to run with us today. We totaled about 52 entries. Thursday night is practice, see all you guys/gals later.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

TECH MOTERS Dosn't look at all fair in the mains Kerstain


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

If we were that worried about it....we would. If we were running National Events.....we would. If our ONLY means of income was the track....we would. If we raced for blood ....we would. Havent had a problem with it yet, everyone gets along fine and if there is a problem it gets worked out rather easily. We have fun and that is what it is REALLY all about, this is a Hobby. During Trophy Races and such we will take it into more consideration. Thanks for the post.


----------



## goldmonkey (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Sean, my son Joseph and I really enjoyed the racing Sat. We came up with Jimmy Mac. Thank's, it was a well run show as far as I was concerned, will probably run Joseph in novice next time though. I know we all had a good time, and one guy with us is hooked on 1/12 racing now. As far as tech goes, I think most of the racer's would catch it if someone was doing something wrong, but everything looked good to me. Anyway's enjoyed it and hope to get back up soon. Oh yeah, how much longer will you be running, might make plan's for another trip up, it's only about 3 1/2 hour'sLOL. Bye for now....Hank


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Gold........I am glad that you all enjoyed it.:thumbsup: We run every Saturday, we havent heard anything about closing it up.

You are exactly right about the tech situation, Thanks for posting and we will see you on the track!


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)




----------



## Shonuff (Nov 12, 2001)

thts funny, since i have seen one of youre "heros" run a 19 turn in stock class, with nothing said. other than him bragging about it to me, of coarse

just figured id get on youre thread since you stay on tidewaters


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Thanks you for the heads up. Obviously you race (or have raced) at our track or you wouldnt know about that. Thanks for the business. I will look into it.

This is what is known as "Surfing the Web".


----------



## Shonuff (Nov 12, 2001)

yes i have raced at youre place and enjoyed it, i prefer tidewater. i like knowing that im on a level playing feild. no one will get away with the old arm swap there. 


also, surfing doesnt mean posting


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Had to update some info. Thanks for "Surfing" my thread.


----------



## TIDEWATER RACER (Feb 25, 2003)

i would just like to thank you guys for letting everyone no that you dont tech. i will be there with my 9 turn and a tag epoxyed to it so it looks legal. i still do not see why you guys wont do a little competion with tidewater. it would be in the best interest for both facilities.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Not interested.:devil:


----------



## TIDEWATER RACER (Feb 25, 2003)

figured you wouldnt be. oh well.


----------



## ihop (Feb 23, 2003)

:wave: do you guys have a oval track too


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Unfortunately we dont. Just Onroad. Thanks for the interest though.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

The Buckster and I just finished the new drivers stand. It is perfect for our track considering how low the lights hang. Come on up Thursday night for practice and see for yourself. :thumbsup:


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Thanks Sean, Don't listen to the BS, I always have fun racing at Hobbytown, Character doesn't require tech.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

will everybody be required to drive from the stand? the way the lights are hung on chains it should be fairly easy to raise them over the drivers stand if need be


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

last.........Thank you for the kind comment. We enjoy ourselves and thats why we do it. :thumbsup: 

Higg........It would only help the racer to use the stand, much better view of the track. I would rather everyone drive from the stand, why do you ask? The only people that cant will be Warren and Charles of course (In wheel chairs) See you Sat.??


----------



## TIDEWATER RACER (Feb 25, 2003)

just a suggestion but why dont u guys just make it so you can get wheel chairs up and down. i dont see how that is fair if they cant use the stand. like u said earlier"Higg........It would only help the racer to use the stand, much better view of the track." i dont see how that is fair at all. just a suggestion though


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

We talked and figured all this out before we built it. Thank you very much for the concern of our racers though. :thumbsup:


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Someone's been cheating in stock class? Who? Damn dude. Here I am trying my damnest to keep up and now I find out someone is cheating? Oh well. If I can beat a cheater, it'll make winning that much more worth it. So anyways, are you gonna open up an outdoor season at Hobbytown? Just curious..

Jimmy Mac


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Jimmy......There may have been a cheater in past races. If this person was cheating lastweekend they were beat by 13 yr old Kevin Isley, he took the "A" Main stock class, it was a very good race with the controversy of a stop and go for hitting a road dome and jumping the pipe. We will see if Kevin can back it up this weekend!! Lets just hope there are no "Mystery Motors" in play this Sat. 

If there is any question we will look at it.

We are planning to run outdoor as soon as the weather figures out what it is doing. We will announce the start date for outdoor as soon as we can. It will be at our Newport News store this year on Sundays and we will continue to run indoor as long as we can at the beach. 

You coming up this Sat?


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Uhhh would like to. But I'm gonna help run a race down here this Saturday. Plus I don't have an actual car to run right now. I sold my Tamiya 414M2 to my friend so he can run at the TCS race in 2 weeks. I'm just waiting on my Tamiya EVO3 to come in. But I'd definately like to come back up and run again. It's a fun track. I enjoy the turns. I'll post up when I come back up. Next weekend might be possible.  Got any pics of that drivers stand? Well take care...

Jimmy Mac


----------



## tekrsq (Feb 28, 1999)

Any of you guys run 1/8 on-road?


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Kil....Sounds good, good luck this weekend. I do need to take some pics, the stand is nothing grand but it helps.

Higg....after looking closely at it, the lights are hung on threaded rod. I do recall looking at that when we first got the keys and looked again lastnight. Would have been nice if they were.

tek....we would love to. Just need atleast 3 1/8th drivers to show up for an onroad race.


----------



## tekrsq (Feb 28, 1999)

So I guess that means not many of the guys down there run 1/8 on-road?? How big is your track? Is it big enough for the 1/8 cars?


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

The outdoor track is roughly 55x110 feet.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

We had a very large crowd at the track lastnight, thanks to everyone that come out. I got many compliments on the drivers stand. 

Please remember that if you are running late or just cant get to the track by 12:00 on Saturday that you can call ahead and give your info to one of our associates and I will put you in the computer. When registering for Stock sedan, please be specific if you want to run Novice Sedan.

Also all 12th Scale Stock quals will be moved to 8 min quals vice 6 min.


----------



## tekrsq (Feb 28, 1999)

Kirsten1 said:


> The outdoor track is roughly 55x110 feet.


LOL..nowhere close for the 1/8 cars.. I bet it's awesome for electric touring though.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Yes...Those were lastyears dimensions. This years may be larger. 1/8th needs alot of room.


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

Sean, What's the "center line" distance of Hobbytowne's indoor track, I'm trying to figure roll out?


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Last............The track dimensions are 96 x 32 feet. The Center Line is 340 feet, give or take a foot or two. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Practice tonight 4-8 p.m. $5. See you there.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Some of the best racing I have seen yet at HobbyTown today. All is far in love and war also..........tech for top 3 in Stock and 1/12th today. 

Bubba found a sweet groove today in 1/12th.

Dave and Alex...DAMN...you two running the same car....off by two tenths of a sec in the main......best race I have seen yet at HobbyTown.

Thursday is practice night.........come on out and run!!


----------



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

what day do you all race and time and all that good stuff i will be up there easter weekend for the 2nd half of the tidewater/sandhills shootout and would like to run there if the times work out thanks


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

We race on Saturdays, doors open at 10 a.m. Registration closes at 12, and racing usually starts around 12:30 - 12:45. We try to be done by 6 p.m. It all depends on how many racers we get. It is $10 for the first class and $5 for any additional. We use the AMBrc Lapcounting system.
We run Stock and Mod Sedan, Stock 1/12th, Stock truck, Mod truck.

Thursday nights from 4-8 is open practice. Fee the $5. We hope to see you out there.


----------



## ihop (Feb 23, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Why does that suck? Cant make it on Saturdays?


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

We wont be racing this coming Saturday. We have the National Model Contest going on at our Newport News HobbyTown and will have to devote most our attention to that. We will resume racing the following Saturday with a Trophy Race. I will get more info out to you all soon.

This Thursday we will still hold practice from 4-8.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

TROPHY RACE on Sat. April the 5th. More info to come!!


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

TROPHY RACE INFO :

Next Saturday April the 5th.

Entry Fee's will not change. First Class entered is $10 any additional classes are $5.

Doors open at 10:00 A.M.

We will run all the classes we have run in the past.

Concourse Judging for best Paint and Mechanical .

Drawings for prizes throughout the race day.


----------



## drsmooth (Apr 1, 2005)

*Micro racing*

 Hi. I am coming up from Winston-Salem tomorrow to visit sister-in-law & family for the weekend. I was just wondering if you have anyone that races micros?  I have a 12th scale, but it is not ready to race at this time. Please let me know. Thanks.
Also, if I can't race my micro, would it be alright to come & practice?


----------



## racermac71 (Nov 1, 2004)

is it just me or is april the 5th on a tuesday ??


----------

